# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Seagate Barracuda 7200.7

## SeAfasia

Ψάχνω το συγκεκριμένο δίσκο model:ST3120026AS ο οποίος είναι 120GB αν υπάρχει πμ...
Ευχαριστώ..!

----------

